# Will 64 bit Linux install on AMD Turion 64 Laptop?



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello folks, just purchased an extremely affordable ACER laptop on sale at a popular retailer. Although it is powered by an AMD "Turion 64 Mobile Technology MK-38" it came with Vista Home Premium 32 bit.

I'm interested in knowing if the Turion processor's 32 "extra" bits are accessible and if a 64 bit system can utilize them or if they are 'tied off' so to speak, so the processor is basically crippled at the outset.

This is my way to venture into the Vista world, so I'm happy enough with my purchase, but if anyone else has considered this option as a way to install a 64 bit system I'd be interested in knowing, or if you have leads as to where to go to get more information, I'd be delighted to learn something new.

Thanks for any help/ advice/ constructive comments.

robo


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi robomatic,

You may want to look at this webpage. Ubuntu, Slackware and Fedora are some of the distributions that have been run on the Turion 64 laptop.

The main advantage with a 64-bit processor is that you can add more than 4GB of memory.

Use Google and search for: AMD Turion 64 +Linux
for more information.

-- Tom


----------

